# hot water is not lasting long



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Went to a customers house today. His neighbor redid his water lines for him earlier this week. The neighbor ran Pex lines in the attic (which will freeze here) but look at this picture and see what is wrong here. I'm redoing the plumbing on Tuesday next week. I counted 20 shark bites that's only what I could see out in the open. They will be good for the scrap bucket (home owner is tired of slab leaks). This would been worse than a slab leak....


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

What manifold is that? Never seen that brand


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

It looked like a Vanguard . Which I believe the box said Viega? or how ever it's spelled?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

It is a manabloc . I think Vangaurd did make them.... Horrible horrible things....


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW! no one has noticed that the water heater is connected backwards to the maniblock you guys are slacking!!:yes:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I never worked on one. I've seen them in tract homes late 80's when PB was used a lot. How is it backward? Does the hot go on top?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

3kp said:


> wow! No one has noticed that the water heater is connected backwards to the maniblock you guys are slacking!!:yes:


Yes I did notice because not enough hot water !


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

That is just a disaster.... There really is no cold feed to the tank.... Wow


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I look at this and say"what the hell is that"


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

3KP said:


> WOW! no one has noticed that the water heater is connected backwards to the maniblock you guys are slacking!!:yes:


 ding ding ding .. first thing i noticed wow some people need to just step away from the helping


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Where's the bracing? It is patriotic with the red, white and blue pex:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tims007 said:


> ding ding ding .. first thing i noticed wow some people need to just step away from the helping


Zackly...

It was just one of those things that you look at and say, "Okay save the water heater scrap everything else it's all wrong."

How much is PEX scrap going for these days? :laughing:

I wouldn't even save the manifold, those Maniblocs suck, home running PEX is for people that don't know how to size pipe...


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

maniblocs suck .. i almost wont touch them with out a no warranty on anything signature


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*upate*

Went back to the guys house last week to fix the broken stool flange. The water was still jacked up.. I did talk him into letting me at least fix the hot and cold on the water heater to avoid damaging it. He's going to try and hold off until spring before fixing water lines. (I bet he will be calling some one before then when his water lines freeze in the attic)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3KP said:


> Went back to the guys house last week to fix the broken stool flange. The water was still jacked up.. I did talk him into letting me at least fix the hot and cold on the water heater to avoid damaging it. He's going to try and hold off until spring before fixing water lines. (I bet he will be calling some one before then when his water lines freeze in the attic)


Holding off til spring should work with those lines in the attic... :laughing:

When he calls with no water this winter, just tell him it's pex it will thaw in the spring and be fine... :thumbup:


----------

